# Progamming Spinal Cord Stims



## kayb1117 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have recently been told by the company that provides our stimulators that I can bill procedure 95972 for our doctor even when the programming is completed intraoperatively by the representative.  Something to do with "sterile environment and can't break scrub".

Can someone verify that for me?

KayB-CPC


----------

